# HMS Geranium



## Rob Crossland (Dec 22, 2010)

Researching a model of a Corvette (believed to be HMS GERANIUM from a 16 on her bow) in our local museum. Slightly confused as all references to HMS Geranium give her Pennant Number as K16 but all photos so far found show M16 painted on her bow. Can anyone help clear up the (minor) confusion? Does one letter pre-date the other?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

She did become the "RDN Thetis" although that was in 1947 perhaps the M comes from that period in her life. She was an early build (1940) and it is possible that she was multi-tasking due to the shortage of vessel's especially built for particular role's.


----------



## Rob Crossland (Dec 22, 2010)

Geordie Chief,
Thanks for your reply and sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Much of what you say I can confirm from my research.
HMS Geranium was laid down in 21st September 1939 with William Simons & Co. Ltd. (Renfrew, Scotland) and launched 23rd April 1940. Sold to the Danish Navy on 8th September 1945 and renamed Thetis (Pennant Sign F340). 
The Flower Class Corvette Association suggests that M16 is an early Pennant Sign but 'K' was used for Covettes from at least WW1 onwards. 
I have also found that following the invasion of Europe the early Flower Class Corvettes were withdrawn from convoy duties (1944), replaced by Frigates and Flower (Rev) Class Corvettes both of which had greater ranges, and (as you point out) allocated to other duties. 
I note that 'M' was used by the Royal Navy to denote Mine Sweepers so perhaps the photos show her in a possible later role.

Regards and thanks for your input,

Rob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree Rob, that's what I meant by multi-tasking and thank you.


----------

